# hinwegziehen.



## Emmanuel27

Neugierig öffne ich die Augen. *Christian zieht an einer Schnur vier silberne Kugeln langsam über meinen Bauch hinweg.* Lächelt, als er meinen fragenden Blick sieht.
„Vertrau mir“, flüstert er.
danke im voraus.


----------



## Tonerl

_*(hin)wegziehen *_
apartar tirando
quitar


----------



## ayuda?

*Re: *Neugierig öffne ich die Augen.
*Christian zieht an einer Schnur vier silberne Kugeln (langsam über meinen Bauch) hinweg.* Lächelt, als er meinen fragenden Blick sieht.


*Yo diríá: *
Christian retira muy despacito sobre mi barriga/vientre una cuerda de cuatro bolas de plata, tirando de esa.


----------



## Emmanuel27

Christian retira muy despacito una cuerda de cuatro esferas poniendolas sobre mi barriga/vientre.
También podría ser? 
gracias ayuda?


----------



## anahiseri

yo no veo  "retirar", sino más bien *deslizar*.
El "hinweg" no indica, en mi opinión, nada de retirar, quitar, sino que da a entender un movimiento lineal, a lo largo.


----------



## anahiseri

en todo caso, *hinweg* puede dar la idea de "de un lado al otro" , o  "hasta el final (y más allá)"


----------



## anahiseri

Además, del contexto se deduce que no es que Christian retire o aparte las bolitas (que alguien habría puesto ahí), sino que él las pone y las desliza.


----------

